# Jennifer Lopez und ihr Mann Marc Anthony sind Eltern.



## Tokko (23 Feb. 2008)

*J.Los Wonneproppen*


22/2/2008 14:10 
Jetzt darf man sie offiziell als “Mommy from the block” bezeichnen.
*Jennifer Lopez* und ihr Mann Marc Anthony sind Eltern. Die Sängerin brachte am frühen Freitagmorgen einen Sohn und eine Tochter zur Welt.

Die Babys wurden in einem Krankenhaus im New Yorker Stadtteil Long Island geboren, wie J.Los Sprecherin Leslie Sloane Zelnik E! News mitteilte.

“Der Familie ist wohlauf”, sagte Zelnik, die nicht wusste, ob Lopez und Anthony schon Namen für die Babys ausgesucht hatten.
“Sollten sie Namen ausgesucht haben, wurden sie noch nicht bekannt gegeben”, verkündete die Sprecherin.
Laut US-Magazin_ People _erblickte das Mädchen um 0:12 Uhr Ortszeit als erstes das Licht der Welt und wog 2,6 kg. Dann folgte um 0:23 Uhr der Junge, der 2,7 kg wog. Die Zeitschrift berichtete als erste über die Geburt und bot dem Paar mehr als $6 Millionen für exklusive Fotorechte an, wie die Agentur _Advertisting Age_ zu berichten wusste.
Für das Paar sind es die ersten Kinder. Anthony hat bereits zwei Söhne und eine Tochter aus zwei früheren Beziehungen.
Ein Vertrauter aus dem Umfeld der Sängerin teilte E! News mit, dass Lopez vorhabe, mindestens ein Jahr Mutterschaftsurlaub zu nehmen. “Sie hat jahrelang auf diesen Moment gewartet”, so der Insider.
Nachdem die Gerüchteküche monatelang überbrodelte, bestätigte die 38-Jährige im November ihre Schwangerschaft.
“Wir haben uns noch nicht dazu geäußert, weil wir die Tour nicht beeinträchtigen wollten; doch wir erwarten ein Kind”, verkündete sie dem Publikum auf dem letzten Konzert ihrer gemeinsamen Tour mit Anthony.
Es war ihr klar, dass sie ihren Babybauch nicht mehr länger vor der Öffentlichkeit verbergen konnte.
In einem Interview der Februarausgabe des _Harper's Bazaar_s sagte Lopez es käme ihr vor, als wusste die ganze Welt bereits, dass sie schwanger ist, lange bevor sie es offiziell verkündete. Denn schließlich sei sie ja mit einen “riesigen Bauch auf Tournee gewesen”.
Es sei ihr jedoch wichtig gewesen, die Schwangerschaft so lange wie möglich geheim zu halten.
“Ich verstehe, dass die Leute es wissen wollten, weil sie einfach daran interessiert sind, doch für mich ist es das erste Mal, dass ich so etwas durchmache” erzählte Lopez dem Magazin. “Es handelt sich um eine sehr persönliche Erfahrung, die ich nur mit meinem Mann teilen wollte, was uns ja für eine Weile gelungen ist.”
Das Paar, das sich im Juni 2004 das Ja-Wort gab, feierte das freudige Ereignis im vergangenen Monat mit einer Baby-Party in New York.


----------



## jack-o (23 Feb. 2008)

hoffentlich bleibt sie knaggisch ........ so ne schwangerschaft kann schon ziemlich vieles versauen


----------



## Tokko (23 Feb. 2008)

jack-o schrieb:


> hoffentlich bleibt sie knaggisch ........ so ne schwangerschaft kann schon ziemlich vieles versauen



Kann aber auch neue Perspektiven schaffen.

Natürlich im "schmutzigen" Sinne. Wie sonst.


----------



## Fr33chen (24 Feb. 2008)

Ich gratuliere J.Lo! :thumbup:
Kind ist doch was schönes und dann ein Jahr Pause machen und sich selbst um die Kinder kümmern (keine Pflegemama) ist auch definitiv richtig und vernünftig.
Vor allem, da Kinder zwischen dem 3. und 6. Monat ihre Mutter ausfindig machen und alle anderen eher erst mal "anfeinden"... (ja, so was lernt man in der Schule  ).

Ich glaub shcon, dass J.Lo so zurückkommt wie wir sie kennen 
Aber halt etwas reifer


----------

